# Cool Edit Rauschunterdrückung?



## svevissimo (25. September 2004)

Hola Liebe Tutorialisierten,
seit einiger Zeit arbeite ich mit Cool Edit. Da ich viel unterwegs bin, würde ich auch gerne Aufnahmen mit meinem Laptop (wenigstens zur Probe) machen. 
Leider haben die Aufnahmen sehr viel Rauschen, dass mit den Filtern und sonstigen Anwendungen nur unzureichend reduzierbar ist. 
Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass das Rauschen die gleiche Frequenz wie mein Ventilator hat. Der Laptop ist noch ohne Centrino und daher nicht besonders leise.
Kennt jemand einen Trick, oder eine sonstige Idee, die mir einen neuen Laptop erspart?
Danke, 
Svevissimo von unterwegs


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. September 2004)

Hi,

na ja, CoolEdit bietet ja eine Funktion zum Entfernen von Rauschen. Damit diese richtig arbeiten kann, muss ein sog. "Noise-Profile" eingelesen werden. Dazu nimmst Du am besten 1-3 Sekunden Stille (also nur mit dem Rauschen) auf, selektierst diesen Bereich und sagst im Denoiser-Menü: "get profile from selection". Nun kannst Du dieses Rauschprofil mit verschiedenen Einstellungen von Deinen Aufnahmen entfernen (zumindest mehr oder weniger; bei zu hohen Einstellungen gibt es Kammfiltereffekte).

Oder Du besorgst Dir ein Mikrofon mit einem langen Kabel und erhöhst die Entfernung zum lauten Laptop. 

Gruß


----------



## svevissimo (30. September 2004)

Hola Datic,
werd ich direkt mal versuchen. Also das Profil von einem Abschnitt ohne Musik nehmen...
Das Rauschen ist, glaube ich, fast mehr elektronisch als akustisch bedingt,

also, Danke

Stephan


----------



## Rollo (29. Oktober 2004)

hi,
das ist schon richtig das dies in Cool Edit möglich ist, aber die Soundqualität leidet sehr darunter.


----------



## Danizio (30. Oktober 2004)

Also das die Soundquali darunter leidet stimmt nur teilweise....man kann acuh den Grad des Denoiser einstellen....man sollte das dezent machen

Viel bedeutet nicht gleich besser

haut ihr


----------

